# back seat latches



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

Somehow... I don't have any clue, but I broke the latches for my back seat latches. Is there anyway to replace these without replacing the enitire upper part of the seat. Any help would be great.


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: back seat latches (jsvr6nsd)*

no imputs anyone???


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: back seat latches (jsvr6nsd)*

Go to your local junkyard and get some... (if they have Mk4's yet) Or your local dealer. 
I broke the little rubber pull pins off my '90 Corrado rear seats. I found nice replacements in the back seat of a Mk3 Golf with the same part number on them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Installation was rather easy. They simply had a loop at the bottom of the pin that needed to go around the peg on the seat latch mechanism. Took under 1 minute to install...


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: back seat latches (where_2)*

To be more specific I was talking about the actually part at the top the you pull to lower the seats... I broke internally... inside the seat so when you pull the latch the pin doesn't move... what should I do???


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: back seat latches (jsvr6nsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsvr6nsd* »_To be more specific I was talking about the actually part at the top the you pull to lower the seats... I broke internally... inside the seat so when you pull the latch the pin doesn't move... what should I do???

Let me rephrase what I said above:
On my 1990 Corrado, I broke that little plastic pull pin that vanishes into the seat back that you pull on to release the seat back to lay the rear seat back flat. Mk3's use the same part (1H0-885-683). It looks like a mushroom on top, (think old style door lock pull) and tapers down to a loop on the other end. 
To release the rear seat, I worked from the rear hatch, sticking my fingers in where the latch hooks over the peg to latch the seat back. Lifting the latch lever UP, I was able to release the rear seat so it would fold foward. Then, I inserted the replacement part (1H0-885-683) from the top, and hooked it over the peg on the latch mechanism. 
I expected it to be VERY complicated, and require me to disassemble the rear seat to get this part, and to install it. It required no disassembly of the rear seat, and took 90 seconds to install two new latch pulls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You want photos? I have a spare Corrado back seat loose in the garage, and one of the spare latch release pulls (1H0-885-683). sitting here on the kitchen table. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








VW Part No: 1H0-885-683











_Modified by where_2 at 6:00 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: back seat latches (where_2)*

see my latches don't looking anything like those??? idk


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: back seat latches (jsvr6nsd)*

He has the flat latch type. Without looking into it further I believe you need to take the seat apart. Or at least remove the felt backing.


----------



## flips712 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: back seat latches (Old Dude GTI)*

This happened to me a few months ago. I went into a VW dealership and was told that the entire seat would have to be taken apart. I was like fuc that. I went to a Discount Auto Parts store and bought a set of tools that come like 3 or 4 to a package. The tools have hook shaped ends that reminded me of the tools the dentist uses.
I figured that my rubber latch had probably just slipped off the peg/nub that it was attached to so I took about an hour to patiently try reattaching/relooping the rubber latch back on to the nub. And guess what.....it worked.
Once I got it reattached I took two zip ties and tighten the rubber piece so it will never slip off the nub again. So just be patient because its a completely do-able fix and I'm a girl.


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: back seat latches (flips712)*

well see my problem is actually not the part that is in the back of the seat... it is actually the part that you pull itself... it is like it isn't attached to the other mechanism at all...


----------

